
Programming a 144-computer Chip to Minimize Power – Chuck Moore - agumonkey
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/power-144-chip
======
brudgers
Date of talk was 2013.

Current pricing for GreenArrays products:
[http://www.greenarraychips.com/home/products/index.html](http://www.greenarraychips.com/home/products/index.html)

